# Citroen C4 - Interior rescue!!!



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello people,

So, my mate is getting a new car next week and passing his beloved, or not so beloved, Citroen C4 onto his sister.

I don't think my mate will mind me saying that this car is a "tad" neglected...it's possibly the worst interior of a car I've ever seen. He's never been a huge fan of it so never really bothered maintaining it.

As part of the deal, she wanted the interior to be at least acceptable to sit in, that's where I come in.

So, a few before shots





































The mats were removed then hoovered and wet-vac'd using a Numatic George, G101 and a Swissvax brush



















You can't really see it but the water was very, very brown



















Under the mats



















Staining on the seats










Footwells hoovered



















Tools for the wet-vacing of the seats










After shot of the wet-vac'd seats




























Wet-vac'd front driver seat (ripped section couldn't be saved lol)



















Rear seats wet-vac'd










Dirty water from the seats alone










After all the hoovering and wet-vac work, I gave the plastics a wipedown with G101 then degreased then decided to give AF Dressle a bash (first use of it)










Gave the footplate & pedals a good scrub with G101










And some finished shots
































































Took about 3 hours, 15 mins. It's not prefect and could probably have spent longer on it but for a runaround, it'll do 

He was pretty delighted with it as was I.

Thanks for reading and as always, thoughts, comments, CC welcome

Cheers V3


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

What a turnaround. Well done.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looks a much nicer place to sit,top work:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

another good advert for numatic george vacs too:thumb: on my want list:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

s29nta said:


> another good advert for numatic george vacs too:thumb: on my want list:thumb:


Absolutely! It's one of my favourite gadgets


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice turnaround mate :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Love seeing posts like these. Good turnout, how long did it take?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Love seeing posts like these. Good turnout, how long did it take?


Cheers! Yeah, should have mentioned that in the OP...from 11.15am to 2.30pm, so just over 3 hours


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work..and quik!.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Fantastic work..and quik!.


Thanks. Yeah, quick work but it's just a runaround and they were happy with it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A job well done :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

good work,much better


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm curious to what the mileage is on the car? Just that drivers seat is buggered, for what isnt really an old car.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I'm curious to what the mileage is on the car? Just that drivers seat is buggered, for what isnt really an old car.


It's an 06 plate and sitting at just below 100,000 miles lol


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

V3nom said:


> It's an 06 plate and sitting at just below 100,000 miles lol


I'm shocked at that!, mind you from what ive seen, french seats arent the best for durability.....unless the owner is into studded leather?? he he


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I'm shocked at that!, mind you from what ive seen, french seats arent the best for durability.....unless the owner is into studded leather?? he he


Haha not that I'm aware of but you never know...


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Get some thread and stitch the seat closed -


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Top work nice seeing a interior detail :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks spot on, and very good timing too, I also have a George, it's brill isn't it!
Can I ask your thoughts on Dressle? Was thinking of trying it, any reason you can think not to?



MadOnVaux! said:


> I'm shocked at that!, mind you from what ive seen, french seats arent the best for durability.....unless the owner is into studded leather?? he he


That is very unusual, my brother had a 307 with 141k otc and not a mark on the seats and a mate of mine has one of these on nearly 200k now and just some fraying to the edge. Mind you, the foam itself has disintegrated :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Superhero George strikes again !!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Can I ask your thoughts on Dressle? Was thinking of trying it, any reason you can think not to?


To be honest, like most AF products, I found it a tad mediocre. I wouldn't say it's any better that 303. Only used it on the interior, don't know how it would hold up on engine bay, etc, but I will find out...


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

great work, I need to learn how to do that


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Great job!:thumb: I don't know how people can stand all that dirt inside thier car.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Autogeek said:


> Great job!:thumb: I don't know how people can stand all that dirt inside thier car.


I know. It really doesn't compute with me to have an interior _that _dirty! Crazy!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Job well done. You`re mates a scruffy bleeder !!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> Job well done. You`re mates a scruffy bleeder !!


He's just bought himself a new Seat Leon FR so he's been warned... :lol:


----------



## TSL 333 (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Lovely job! :thumb:

Paul


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

that is a shocking state of an interior. least there was no mould haha


----------

